# Fine detail engraving with the Shark



## Almric (Sep 17, 2011)

Hi all. First time poster, long time lurker. I'm new to the whole CNC routing game and had a question I thought one of you would be able to answer. I'm interested in using the Shark to carve wooden reproductions of the old medieval pilgrim badges that were common back in the day. These badges are quite small though, and my reproductions would be carved into 1.25 inch diameter wooden medallions. Is the Shark capable of reproducing fine details of that size as long as it has the right bit?

Money is tight, and I'm a little nervous about spending the money if the primary purpose of it would be impossible for me to achieve.

Thanks to all the great information you guys are putting out there. It's been a great help to me as I read through all the posts

Neil


----------



## tonydude919 (Mar 24, 2010)

There is a website for the shark. Ask your question there. Tony

CNC Shark Forum • View forum - CNC Shark


----------

